# ρεσάλτο = boarding, storming (a vessel) | (fig.) a leap in the dark, jumping in at the deep end | an act of adventurism



## nickel (Mar 16, 2014)

Το λήμμα για το _ρεσάλτο_ στο ΛΚΝ λέει:

*ρεσάλτο το* : 1. (ναυτ.) έφοδος του αγήματος πλοίου σε άλλο πλοίο: _Κυρίεψαν το εχθρικό πλοίο με ρεσάλτο_. 2. (προφ., μτφ.) τολμηρή και παρακινδυνευμένη ριψοκίνδυνη ενέργεια, απόπειρα: _Αν και καταχρεωμένος, αποφάσισε το ρεσάλτο – να ανοίξει και δεύτερο μαγαζί παίρνοντας κι άλλο δάνειο_.

Η προέλευση της λέξης πρέπει να είναι, σύμφωνα με ΛΚΝ και ΕΛΝΕΓ, κάποιο βενετσιάνικο _resalto_. Οπωσδήποτε, υπάρχει το _salto_ που βρίσκουμε σε ένα σωρό λέξεις, από το _σάλτο_ και τον _σαλτιμπάγκο_ έως το αγγλικό _assault_.

Στα αγγλικά η επίθεση μπορεί να είναι _assault _(_The pirates assaulted the ship_), αν είναι αιφνιδιαστική προτιμούμε το _storm_ (_The pirates stormed the ship_) και, αν θέλουμε να περιγράψουμε ακριβώς το σάλτο από το ένα πλοίο στο άλλο, θα πάμε στο *board* (_The pirates boarded the vessel_).
Βλέπε boarding: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_boarding#History_of_boarding
http://www.piratesahoy.net/wiki/ship-capturing-techniques/

Στο ΛΚΝ (αλλά όχι στο ΛΝΕΓ) έχουμε και τη μεταφορική σημασία για το παράτολμο σάλτο. Προτείνω:
*(taking) a leap in the dark, jumping in at the deep end.*

Τι ακριβώς είναι το *πολιτικό ρεσάλτο*; Το είπε π.χ. τον περασμένο Γενάρη ο Β. Βενιζέλος:

Ο κ. Βενιζέλος κατηγορεί τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για πολιτικό ρεσάλτο, λέγοντας ότι θέλει να παρεμποδίσει την κυβέρνηση να λειτουργήσει, θέλει να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση και να οδηγήσει τη χώρα στο χάος. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θέλει να επιτρέψει στην Ελλάδα να αναπαύσει και να αποκτήσει προοπτική, τόνισε ο κ. Βενιζέλος επισημαίνοντας «πρόκειται λοιπόν για μια εκδήλωση πολιτικού τυχοδιωκτισμού, ακραία, ένα «ρεσάλτο», το οποίο είναι επανάληψη της προσπάθειας που έκανε προεκλογικά και έχασε.
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/article/221046/venizelos-o-suriza-kanei-ena-politiko-resalto/

ΟΚ, μασημένο φαΐ: «εκδήλωση πολιτικού τυχοδιωκτισμού».

Σαν σχόλιο σε μια χιουμοριστική αφίσα από την άλλη πλευρά του πολιτικού φάσματος είδαμε το _ρεσάλτο_ να περιγράφει το σάλτο μορτάλε του ψηφοφόρου.
http://sibilla-gr-sibilla.blogspot.gr/2014/03/suicide-is-painless.html

Σήμερα η Νάντια Βαλαβάνη του Σύριζα, στην πρωινή εκπομπή του Mega, αναφερόμενη στο Ποτάμι, είπε ότι πρόκειται για «πολιτικό ρεσάλτο». Για τυχοδιωκτισμό μιλούσε κι αυτή;

Η αφίσα δεν εξυπηρετεί, αλλά στις άλλες δύο χρήσεις θα έλεγα ότι μια απόδοση θα ήταν το *political adventurism*. Και ίσως τα λεξικά θα πρέπει να προσθέσουν κι αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2014)

Ίσως εννοούν «γιουρούσι». Με όλες τις αρνητικές συμπαραδηλώσεις, της απελπισμένης ύστατης προσπάθειας χωρίς πιθανότητα νίκης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2014)

Βεβαίως. (Παρέμπ: _γιουρούσι_ από το τουρκικό _yürüyüş _«βόλτα». Και «έφοδος», σύμφωνα με τα ετυμολογικά μας.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Βεβαίως. (Παρέμπ: _γιουρούσι_ από το τουρκικό _yürüyüş _«βόλτα». Και «έφοδος», σύμφωνα με τα ετυμολογικά μας.)


Εκτός από βόλτα, η βασική έννοια του yürüyüş είναι «περπάτημα», από το yürümek, περπατάω. Σημαίνει επίσης και «πορεία», τόσο πορεία όταν μιλάμε για στρατεύματα (υποψιάζομαι από εκεί και το γιουρούσι) όσο και όταν μιλάμε για πορεία διαμαρτυρίας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Το είπε π.χ. τον περασμένο Γενάρη ο Β. Βενιζέλος:
> 
> Ο κ. Βενιζέλος κατηγορεί τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για πολιτικό ρεσάλτο, λέγοντας ότι θέλει να παρεμποδίσει την κυβέρνηση να λειτουργήσει, θέλει να ρίξει την κυβέρνηση και να οδηγήσει τη χώρα στο χάος. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θέλει να επιτρέψει στην Ελλάδα να αναπαύσει και να αποκτήσει προοπτική, τόνισε ο κ. Βενιζέλος επισημαίνοντας «πρόκειται λοιπόν για μια εκδήλωση πολιτικού τυχοδιωκτισμού, ακραία, ένα «ρεσάλτο», το οποίο είναι επανάληψη της προσπάθειας που έκανε προεκλογικά και έχασε.
> http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/article/221046/venizelos-o-suriza-kanei-ena-politiko-resalto/
> ...



Μήπως έχει σχέση με την *εισπήδηση*, που στα συμφραζόμενα νομίζω πως ταιριάζει και με τις τρεις σημασίες της, η μία από τις οποίες είναι ακριβώς το ναυτικό _ρεσάλτο_;



nickel said:


> ...*εισπήδηση*
> η· 1. αιφνίδια εισβολή· 2. δόλια, αντικανονική κατάληψη αξιώματος· 3. η τελευταία φάση τής εμβολής (το ρεσάλτο), κατά την οποία οι ναύτες πηδούν στο κατάστρωμα τού εχθρικού πλοίου μετά τον παράπλευρο πλου, την προσέγγιση και την αγκίστρωση.
> [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. _εισπήδησις_ μαρτυρείται το 1894 από τον Εμμ. Δ. Ροΐδη στην εφημερίδα _Άστυ_].
> (ΠαπΛεξ)
> ...



Και υποσυνείδητα βγήκε του ΕυΒεν, αφού με τον Σύριζα συλλέγουν ψηφοφόρους πάνω κάτω στα ίδια (ή έστω κοντινά) χωράφια;
Let not a bishop dare to ordain beyond his own limits, in cities and places not subject to him. But if he be convicted of doing so, without the consent of those persons who have authority over such cities and places, let him be deposed, and those also whom he has ordained.

Επίσης, θα ήθελα να μάθω τι ακριβώς «θα αναπαύσει η Ελλάδα», γιατί τέτοια σύνταξη του ενεργητικού _αναπαύω _δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξαναδεί στη νεοελληνική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2014)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στο σημερινό πολιτικό τοπίο, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά, δεν είναι εύκολο να κατηγορήσει ένας πολιτικός τον αντίπαλό του ότι ήρθε να αλιεύσει ψηφοφόρους στα δικά του χωρικά ύδατα. Η κ. Βαλαβάνη είπε (μετά το 10:15): «Η ομάδα γύρω από τον κ. Θεοδωράκη κάνει ένα πολιτικό ρεσάλτο και ό,τι μας κάτσει, ό,τι αρπάξουμε». Ακολούθησε χάος στη συζήτηση ή, τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν έβγαλα νόημα.


----------



## pontios (Mar 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Η ομάδα γύρω από τον κ. Θεοδωράκη κάνει ένα *πολιτικό ρεσάλτο *και ό,τι μας κάτσει, ό,τι αρπάξουμε». Ακολούθησε χάος στη συζήτηση ή, τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν έβγαλα νόημα.



Καλημέρα.

I could be wrong, but -

Σχετικά με το "πολιτικό ρεσάλτο" - (= πολιτική ζαριά, με άλλα λόγια - to my way of thinking)

Είμαι διατεθειμένος να θυσιάσω το "σάλτο'/jump" (και την κατά λέξη μετάφραση) στο βωμό της ικανοποιητικής μετάφρασης. ;)

Για μένα, το πιο κοντινό και ικανοποιητικό ισοδύναμο εδώ (ως προς τη μεταφορική έννοια) είναι το "political roll of the dice."

"Political roll of the dice" is a commonly used phrase.

*roll (or throw) of the dice
*
a risky attempt to do or achieve something.
"the merger was their last roll of the dice, and it failed miserably


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, Pontios, there's no bravado, no derring-do, no reckless spirit, no forlorn hope in the simple act of _rolling the dice_. Or is there?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2014)

Alea iacta est, Earion...


----------



## cougr (Mar 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> Well, Pontios, there's no bravado, no derring-do, no reckless spirit, no forlorn hope in the simple act of _rolling the dice_. Or is there?



Perhaps then, the term we are seeking is "swashbuckling, as in "political swashbuckling".

Swashbuckling: flamboyantly *reckless *and boastful behavior (thefreedictionary.com)

Swashbuckle: Engage in daring......adventures with *bravado* or flamboyance (oxforddictionaries.com)

*Derring-do*: is the standard spelling of the noun meaning daring deeds or heroic daring (*used especially in reference to swashbuckling heroes*) (grammarist.com)

"It was an enterprising, *swashbuckling* sort of mouth, the mouth of one who would lead *forlorn hopes* with a jest or plot whimsically lawless conspiracies against ..." (Works of P. G. Wodehouse, P. G. Wodehouse.)


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2014)

Now you give me ideas. 

What we have here is *political marauding*, *political razzia*.

Thanks cougr!


----------



## pontios (Mar 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> Well, Pontios, there's no bravado, no derring-do, no reckless spirit, no forlorn hope in the simple act of _rolling the dice_. Or is there?




Thanks for putting me through my paces (not to mention the wringer), Earion!
How about a go-for-broke, all-or-nothing, winner-takes-all (while the loser stands small) roll of the dice, then?


----------



## pontios (Mar 18, 2014)

cougr said:


> Perhaps then, the term we are seeking is "political swashbuckling".



Good find, cougr!
It probably doesn't suit the cited instance (Venizelos criticising Syriza), as "swashbuckling" (among other things) calls to mind "gallantry", the rescuing of people in distress, etc - but I'm sure there'd be many instances where it would (suit πολιτικό ρεσάλτο, that is).
For the cited instance, I suggest "political daredevilry" - which would connote (and focus on) Syriza's foolhardiness/recklessness" , etc.


----------

